# Dolores running?



## jubry345 (Jul 21, 2013)

I read over 1000 at gateway, can anyone confirm or deny.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

most of it from the San Miguel but yes that section is running.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/co/nwis/uv/?site_no=09177000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------

